
Show HN: vue-speedometer – Vue component for showing speedometer like gauge - palerdot
https://github.com/palerdot/vue-speedometer
======
palerdot
Hi All,

`vue-speedometer` is a Vue component library for showing speedometer like
gauge using d3.

You can see it in action here - [https://palerdot.in/vue-
speedometer](https://palerdot.in/vue-speedometer). source code -
[https://github.com/palerdot/vue-speedometer](https://github.com/palerdot/vue-
speedometer)

As an aside, it shares its core with
`react-d3-speedometer`([https://github.com/palerdot/react-d3-speedometer](https://github.com/palerdot/react-d3-speedometer))
which was recently rewritten by modularizing its core.

If you have a need for a similar component in your Vue apps please let me know
on what you think. Feedbacks appreciated.

